# Miglior momento



## ipazia (22 Gennaio 2017)

http://www.wired.it/attualita/tech/2016/12/17/mondo-migliore-editoriale-wired-dicembre/

Leggendo sul 3d di [MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION], mi è venuto in mente questo...

Io la trovo una lettura interessante...che da una prospettiva su come spesso non si riesca ad allargare lo sguardo ad un quadro generale e di sistema, unito alla paura intrinseca di fronte al cambiamento...


----------



## spleen (22 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> http://www.wired.it/attualita/tech/2016/12/17/mondo-migliore-editoriale-wired-dicembre/
> 
> Leggendo sul 3d di @_nina_, mi è venuto in mente questo...
> 
> Io la trovo una lettura interessante...che da una prospettiva su come spesso non si riesca ad allargare lo sguardo ad un quadro generale e di sistema, unito alla paura intrinseca di fronte al cambiamento...


Secondo me è vero che in realtà il mondo di oggi è migliore per noi umani ma il vero problema è che questo miglioramento è effimero e ci stiamo scavando l'apocalisse sotto i piedi.

Viviamo in una epoca di illusioni, dove come cavallette stiamo divorando a ritmo crescente le risorse del pianeta, quello che aspetta i nostri nipoti e figli sinceramente non è invidiabile.
Un dato per tutti: la attuali capacità agricole sono  sostenute da due fattori: il primo è il sottile strato fertile organico  che velocemente viene consumato ogni anno, il secondo è la produzione  industriale di colossali quantità di fertilizzanti, resa possibile solo  dall' uso di petrolio come materia prima.

Tardi o tosto questo finirà, pensare che la tecnologia possa sopperire in futuro è del tutto aleatorio.

Viviamo dentro la convinzione che le risorse di energia e di materie prime siano infinite, ma io penso che più o meno consciamente si capisca bene che non è vero. L'apocalisse, l'idea dell' evento traumatico permea il nostro modo di sentire il futuro, secondo me, in maniera ancora maggiore che l' inserimento dentro linee di pensiero stereotipate.

Anche se non ci sarà in effetti un cambiamento traumatico, forse solo un lento e doloroso scivolare verso un nuovo assetto globale, se non ci estinguiamo prima.
E questo scivolare, probabilmente è già iniziato, ecco perchè la percezione è diversa, tutt'altro che radiosa.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Secondo me è vero che in realtà il mondo di oggi è migliore per noi umani ma il vero problema è che questo miglioramento è effimero e ci stiamo scavando l'apocalisse sotto i piedi.
> 
> Viviamo in una epoca di illusioni, dove come cavallette stiamo divorando a ritmo crescente le risorse del pianeta, quello che aspetta i nostri nipoti e figli sinceramente non è invidiabile.
> Un dato per tutti: la attuali capacità agricole sono  sostenute da due fattori: il primo è il sottile strato fertile organico  che velocemente viene consumato ogni anno, il secondo è la produzione  industriale di colossali quantità di fertilizzanti, resa possibile solo  dall' uso di petrolio come materia prima.
> ...


Sai che invece io credo che questa percezione che poi viene tradotta anche in dotte teorie dipenda dal l'invecchiamento della popolazione che per età non ha la visione ottimistica dei giovani.
Non solo viviamo nel periodo di maggior benessere diffuso, ma i progressi delle scienze e della tecnologia sono continui. Perché mai si deve continuare a credere che l'ineguale distribuzione della ricchezza sia irreversibile? C'era chi lo pensava anche nel 1788.


----------



## spleen (22 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che invece io credo che questa percezione che poi viene tradotta anche in dotte teorie dipenda dal l'invecchiamento della popolazione che per età non ha la visione ottimistica dei giovani.
> Non solo viviamo nel periodo di maggior benessere diffuso, ma i progressi delle scienze e della tecnologia sono continui. Perché mai si deve continuare a credere che l'ineguale distribuzione della ricchezza sia irreversibile? C'era chi lo pensava anche nel 1788.


Intanto chiariamo subito che la mia posizione non è preconcetta, sono disposto pure a credere che:

- Le risorse d'acqua planetarie non saranno oggetto di contenzioso.
- Quando finirà il petrolio riusciremo a sintetizzare colossali quantità di fertilizzanti partendo da .... boh?
- Andrà in porto lo sfruttamento dell' energia dalla fusione di idrogeno.
- Il riscaldamento globale è una colossale bufala, o fraintendimento chea dir si voglia.
- Finirà la semplificazione della biodiversità con la distruzione delle aree forestali mondiali per impiantare palme da olio.
- Delle tensioni geopolitiche non parlo per non impegolarmi in ragionamenti chilometrici.

Però fintanto che questi problemi non vedranno una soluzione concreta, non vaghe promesse, concreta proprio, non mi sento di essere affatto ottimista. E non mi basta per capirci che non ci sia più olio di palma dentro i biscotti del mulino bianco.
Mi capita abbastanza spesso di pensare in modo preoccupato al futuro, non quello mio, in fondo ho già vissuto la maggior parte della mia vita, quello di tutti. E considererei saggio, non auspicabile, saggio, proprio che le persone cominciassero a ricredersi sulla bontà della sostenibilità di quello che fanno.

Sostenibilità è una parola recente, entrata a far parte del vocabolario politico più illuminato, ritengo.
E tanto per capirsi, che nel 1788 si sostenesse la stessa cosa non mi fa preoccupare affatto di meno, perchè non signifiaca affatto che loro si sbagliavano e perciò ci sbagliamo sicuramente anche noi.
(A proposito di vedere con chiarezza la complessità della causa-effetto).


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Intanto chiariamo subito che la mia posizione non è preconcetta, sono disposto pure a credere che:
> 
> - Le risorse d'acqua planetarie non saranno oggetto di contenzioso.
> - Quando finirà il petrolio riusciremo a sintetizzare colossali quantità di fertilizzanti partendo da .... boh?
> ...


Io credo che la distribuzione ineguale sia reversibile è che poiché "non te li puoi portare appresso " o anche come si dice a Napoli "le bare non hanno tasche" queste ricchezze torneranno in circolo e magari andranno anche in parte per risolvere questi problemi.
Diceva una di queste sere Crepet (non sempre condivido i suoi pensieri, ma questo mi è piaciuto) perché ci preoccupiamo di lasciare la casa ai figli? I figli saranno in grado di provvedere a loro stessi come abbiamo fatto noi.
Ecco mi ha fatto pensare a chi allaccia il giubbotto ai bimbi credendo di aiutarli ottenendo solo di far sentire i piccoli inetti.
Anche le nuove generazioni dovranno trovare le risorse per risolvere i problemi che avranno di fronte.
La generazione dei nostri genitori si è trovato un paese distrutto dalla guerra. Qualcosa ha fatto di buono e di cattivo. Sarà così anche dopo di noi.
Io non ho la mania del controllo sul presente, figuriamoci sul futuro.


----------



## spleen (22 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che la distribuzione ineguale sia reversibile è che poiché "non te li puoi portare appresso " o anche come si dice a Napoli "le bare non hanno tasche" queste ricchezze torneranno in circolo e magari andranno anche in parte per risolvere questi problemi.
> Diceva una di queste sere Crepet (non sempre condivido i suoi pensieri, ma questo mi è piaciuto) perché ci preoccupiamo di lasciare la casa ai figli? I figli saranno in grado di provvedere a loro stessi come abbiamo fatto noi.
> Ecco mi ha fatto pensare a chi allaccia il giubbotto ai bimbi credendo di aiutarli ottenendo solo di far sentire i piccoli inetti.
> *Anche le nuove generazioni dovranno trovare le risorse per risolvere i problemi che avranno di fronte.*
> ...


Non credo che quello di cui ho parlato sia una "mania" di controllo sul futuro, credo sia una normale visione proiettata rispetto quello che vedo adesso.
Hai mai visto il film Rapa Nui?  Ecco, è una metafora di quello che stiamo facendo al pianeta, se poi vogliamo considerare tutto questo come fisime da radical chic, come dice Sallusti, beh, nessun problema, c'è già il suo amico Trump ad esempio che ha cancellato con un segno di biro tutti i progetti di Obama sul riscladamento globale.
Però non è che ci manchino le avvisaglie che forse esiste qualche problema, basta andare a New Orleans.
Viviamo nella pia illusione, del tutto antropocentrica e autoreferenziale che il mondo sia nostro, fatto per noi e che programmare un futuro sostenibile sia superfluo, ci autoesaltiamo su Leonardo.... e non imparariamo da lui la lezione sulla osservazione della natura.
Pensi per davvero che i firmatari di Kioto e di Parigi siano degli idioti? Che ascoltino studiosi fuori di senno? Davvero pensi che noi non abbiamo nessuna responsabilità etica su quello che lasciamo ai nostri figli? Alle generazioni future? (Mica parlo di appartamento eh.)

Che dire?...  Alla Moretti: Continuiamo a farci del male.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> http://www.wired.it/attualita/tech/2016/12/17/mondo-migliore-editoriale-wired-dicembre/
> 
> Leggendo sul 3d di [MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION], mi è venuto in mente questo...
> 
> Io la trovo una lettura interessante...che da una prospettiva su come spesso non si riesca ad allargare lo sguardo ad un quadro generale e di sistema, unito alla paura intrinseca di fronte al cambiamento...


In termini statistici è  sicuramente vero che la vita sia migliore di quella degli anni 60/70

Seconde me quello che è diminuito è la capacità di immaginare un futuro migliore e conseguentemente lo scatenarsi di paure  ancestrali che ritornano e il senso di resa che pervade molte persone 

In sintesi si stava meglio quando si stava peggio almeno dal punto di vista mentale


----------



## spleen (22 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In termini statistici è  sicuramente vero che la vita sia migliore di quella degli anni 60/70
> 
> Seconde me quello che è diminuito è la capacità di immaginare un futuro migliore e conseguentemente lo scatenarsi di paure  ancestrali che ritornano e il senso di resa che pervade molte persone
> 
> In sintesi si stava meglio quando si stava peggio almeno dal punto di vista mentale


Il fulcro del problema è credere che l'innovazione scientifico tecnologica riesca a sopperire a tutti i problemi.
Il punto è che senza una governance indirizzata ed efficace e delle decisioni di tipo politico l' innovazione non basta, non serve.
Un esempio: I CFC ed il buco di ozono.

Poi ci sarebbe pure da dire qualcosa sullo stare meglio o peggio, perchè se stiamo piegati a guardarci tra le gambe puo essere pur vero, ma vi ricordo che negli ultimi anni è sparito, ad esempio il 30% delle foreste pluviali.
E non è che tra cento anni, se le tagliamo tutte, possiamo andar fieri di stare bene perchè continuiamo a guardarci tra le chiappe tra di noi, senza ossigeno da respirare e senza medicine di nuova generazione perchè insieme alle foreste pluviali è sparita anche la biodiversità che ci suggeriva i principi attivi.

Capire che il nostro benessere è una prospettiva da misurare nel tempo (non venti anni) e rispetto alle condizioni del nostro habitat mi sembra un atto di saggezza e di buoon senso, prima di tutto.
Avvoia oggi come oggi far ragionare le scimmie autoreferenti.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Gennaio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Il fulcro del problema è credere che l'innovazione scientifico tecnologica riesca a sopperire a tutti i problemi.
> Il punto è che senza una governance indirizzata ed efficace e delle decisioni di tipo politico l' innovazione non basta, non serve.
> Un esempio: I CFC ed il buco di ozono.
> 
> ...


Quototi
L'annoso problema dell'ambiente non sappiamo gestirlo a livello mondiale 
Nemmeno le catastrofi ci convincono


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Non credo che quello di cui ho parlato sia una "mania" di controllo sul futuro, credo sia una normale visione proiettata rispetto quello che vedo adesso.
> Hai mai visto il film Rapa Nui?  Ecco, è una metafora di quello che stiamo facendo al pianeta, se poi vogliamo considerare tutto questo come fisime da radical chic, come dice Sallusti, beh, nessun problema, c'è già il suo amico Trump ad esempio che ha cancellato con un segno di biro tutti i progetti di Obama sul riscladamento globale.
> Però non è che ci manchino le avvisaglie che forse esiste qualche problema, basta andare a New Orleans.
> Viviamo nella pia illusione, del tutto antropocentrica e autoreferenziale che il mondo sia nostro, fatto per noi e che programmare un futuro sostenibile sia superfluo, ci autoesaltiamo su Leonardo.... e non imparariamo da lui la lezione sulla osservazione della natura.
> ...


Non mi spiego. Per me il fatto che si possa preoccupare una come me sarebbe segno di ansia da controllo. Non ho il potere di incidere se non in maniera minima su questi argomenti.
Ovviamente agisco al meglio, anche partecipando politicamente, ma non mi assillo, riconoscendo la mia ininfluenza. E ho fiducia nel futuro. Sono giovane (dentro :mexican.


----------



## spleen (23 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi spiego. Per me il fatto che si possa preoccupare una come me sarebbe segno di ansia da controllo. Non ho il potere di incidere se non in maniera minima su questi argomenti.
> Ovviamente agisco al meglio, anche partecipando politicamente, ma non mi assillo, riconoscendo la mia ininfluenza. E ho fiducia nel futuro. Sono giovane (dentro :mexican.


Beh, tutti incidiamo in maniera quasi ininfluente ma è la somma di tante ininfluenze che diventa decisiva.

Non che io non abbia motivi di fiducia. (Soprattutto sulla presa di coscienza del problema, per ora.)

Mi autoconsento però di oscillare, perchè secondo me è più realistico.

Poi non capisco perchè la speranza debba per forza essere appannaggio dei giovani.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Beh, tutti incidiamo in maniera quasi ininfluente ma è la somma di tante ininfluenze che diventa decisiva.
> 
> Non che io non abbia motivi di fiducia. (Soprattutto sulla presa di coscienza del problema, per ora.)
> 
> ...


Era per darti del vecchio :carneval:


----------



## spleen (23 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era per darti del vecchio :carneval:


Grazie ma me lo dò già da solo.ld::ar:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Grazie ma me lo dò già da solo.ld::ar:


Ma va !!!!


----------



## ipazia (24 Gennaio 2017)

Io ultimamente sto meditando sul fatto che anche credere di poter "distruggere" la Terra, sia un pensiero frutto dell'antropocentrismo. 

Dubito che la nostra influenza sia tanto potente da andare ad incidere davvero profondamente su un funzionamento di cui noi siamo partecipi per una minimissima parte, come specie intendo. 

Oltretutto misuriamo il tempo e lo spazio, il tempo in particolare, secondo parametri umani. Che non coincidono per nulla coi tempi più ampi del pianeta. 

Ho visto recentemente un documentario interessante su ciò che sta accadendo a Chernobyl adesso. E sono rimasta meravigliata e incantata. 
Ci sono specie, uccelli, pesci e piccoli roditori che hanno sviluppato adattamenti che gli permettono non solo di vivere nella zona rossa, ma di "ripulirsi" dalle radiazioni. 

Cosa che non si riteneva possibile. Quella zona è densissima di vita. Stanno succedendo cose. Anche ai lupi, per dire. 
Tanto non si sa. 

Eppure...tempo al tempo la natura pensa a se stessa. 

Ogni tanto mi viene in mente che quando la terra si romperà il cazzo del nostro solletico da formichine, si scrollerà via la nostra specie e fine dei giochi. Ed è una idea rassicurante, per quanto un po' macabra. 

Non so bene se è speranza...diciamo che io mi sento molto fiduciosa nella Natura. Più che nell'uomo, che è comunque una piccola parte del sistema tutto, non è neppure in grado di coglierne la complessità e gli intrecci e talvolta neppure di immaginarli. 
E mi fa venire in mente i bambini che giocano con il fango e le costruzioni e sono tutti compresi nella loro parte di piccoli ingegneri della mente e del niente. 

L'articolo però mi ha fatto pensare a come a volte mi lamento un po' di tutto, polemizzo, critico...G. mi ha fatto notare che nel medioevo sarei già in punto di morte. Probabilmente sarei anche finita su un qualche simpatico rogo, non potrei scrivere qui, non potrei sentire vicina l'altra parte del mondo e pensare possibile che gli scienziati stiano studiando il cervello come mai hanno fatto finora. 
Mi relazione con il virtuale, con cure che parevano fantascienza solo 10 anni fa. E con una tolleranza del diverso che, per quanto io continui a pensare che fino a che non ci si staccherà del tutto dal positivismo e dal medioevo (di cui a mio parere siamo una succursale storica) non riusciremo a fare davvero il passo, è comunque ai massimi livelli conosciuti nella storia. 

Voglio dire...mia nonna quando ha visto per la prima un uomo di colore ha preso paura e pensava all'uomo nero! gli africani...e chissà che cazzo di immaginari le sono scattati nella testa, che fino alla morte ha seguitato ad averne alternativamente paura o, per contro, trattarli come bambini cresciuti e tendenzialmente idioti...

Quindi io di mio sono piuttosto convinta che siamo in un momento incredibile della storia...scoperte, aperture, paradigmi filosofici e teologici che si stanno piegando e spezzando, passaggi epocali...teorie che finalmente e sempre più danno seguito al fatto che non è il sole a girare intorno alla terra e che la terra non è il giardino di cui l'uomo è guardiano con tutto ciò che ne consegue...posso leggere gente come Hawkins, voglio dire!!

Credo ci sia scarsa consapevolezza del cambiamento...e paura. 
Stiamo uscendo dal sogno post guerra, finalmente...a me sembra davvero uno di quei momenti in cui può accadere di tutto! 

Ed in effetti, se mi guardo indietro nella storia, pochi sono i momenti con accelerazioni a tutto campo come quella del tempo in cui viviamo noi...

cavolo...quando avevo 17 anni usavo le cabine del telefono!! adesso scrivo una mail e leggo la risposta quasi prima di aver pensato che l'altro ha letto e risposto. E magari è in america. 

Lo spazio sta cambiando di significato. Il tempo pure. 

A me sembra una roba meravigliosa! 

Che poi l'uomo come specie forse si estinguerà...boh...io non ci vedo tutta questa stranezza. Si estinguono un sacco di specie ogni giorno. Da sempre. E' parte di un andamento...chi l'ha detto che noi siamo esenti? 

Di fondo sono piuttosto d'accordo con il tono generale dell'articolo però. 

E intendiamoci...non osanno ad una deresponsabilizzazione, anzi...ma credo che sia un qualcosa che ha più a che vedere con la propria soddisfazione personale, un riconoscersi di essere parte attiva di un tutto e di esserlo nel modo più proattivo a nostra disposizione, come mettere a frutto il patrimonio di conoscenze che abbiamo accumulato fino ad ora.


----------



## spleen (24 Gennaio 2017)

Ipa, io non sono preoccupato del nostro destino come specie, sono preoccupato per i miei figli.
E ho detto che è saggio assumersi delle responsabilità e fare quanto è possibile per il nostro futuro, non che è certo che avremo un futuro.

Quanto a Chernobil è logico che un evento localizzato viene rimarginato, ma se permetti un conflitto nucleare globale è tutt'altra cosa.

Sai qual' è l'ostacolo maggiore al risanamento del nostro sistema?
La fiducia incondizionata ed immotivata che "qualcuno" (altro) ponga rimedio.

Dobbiamo capire che per quanto poco quel qualcuno siamo noi.


----------

